# One more expanded bullet, this time Magtech



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's my latest single-bullet test, done in the same manner as before--shot from my Glock 23 in 40S&W from about 10 feet, into 4 front-to-back waterjugs filled with water. The new one is a Magtech Guardian Gold 155. As I tried to show in the pic, it appears to be brass jacketed but is actually brass-plated copper, and it has brass plating in its hollow..._ie_ there's no lead showing. Left to right--a pair of Hornady 155 XTPs stacked vertically; one Remington 165 Golden Saber, separated*; 2 Magtech Guardian Gold 155s stacked vertically; and then 2 Nosler Sporting 135s. All are jacketed hollowpoints. The whole numbers on the scale are inches, the smallest divisions, tenths of an inch.










IMO the performance of the Magtech and the XTPs is excellent, while that of the Golden Saber and Nosler is unacceptable. Next I'll try a couple Federal nonpremium JHPs and a couple HydraShoks.

'Mr. Gold Dot', if you'll send me a half-dozen 40-caliber 155g. Gold Dots, I'll test those too and display the results, but I'm sure not going to spend almost $30 for a box of bullets to test a few. 

* as was the 2nd sample I recovered.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

That's interesting.

Thanks for posting.

:smt1099


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i did this with my magtech gaurdian gold 180gr .45acp except i just shot it into the ground after lots of rain and dug it out, it only went about 2.5 inches into the soil, about the same as my .357sig rounds, i love expanded hollow points i want to try to get a 12 ga sobot slug


----------

